

AJAX and Network-side Scripting - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/09/16/ajax-and-network-side-scripting.aspx

======
kenjin
An interesting post, though it is worth mentioning that there are more fully
featured ADCs for doing this sort of thing.

The guys at Zeus have a software traffic manager that you can write rules in
Java, Scala and Jython...probably other JVM languages by the look of it. A lot
less pain than iRules.

There is an article talking about the way they have written an application
that runs on their traffic manager that integrates with the Twilio telephony
API.

[http://knowledgehub.zeus.com/articles/2009/08/19/hello_this_...](http://knowledgehub.zeus.com/articles/2009/08/19/hello_this_is_your_traffic_manager_speak)

They also have a nice article about putting watermarks on PDFs which has much
more coolness.

[http://knowledgehub.zeus.com/articles/2009/03/20/watermarkin...](http://knowledgehub.zeus.com/articles/2009/03/20/watermarking_pdf_documents_dynamically)

~~~
lmacvittie
Good to see links to the other solutions available. I would certainly agree
that Zeus has more than other ADCs in terms of network-side scripting options.

I think "a lot less pain than iRules" really depends on your expertise and
ability to grasp languages. Someone familiar with TCL or similar scripting
languages will be more at ease with iRules than anything Zeus offers, while
someone proficient with PHP or Java would certainly be far more comfortable
with Zeus' solutions.

It's all a matter of perspective. Both are great options and I hardily
encourage developers and architects alike to check out all the options and
dive in.

